# The Glasgow Coffee Power Rankings - July '17



## chanstheorem (Aug 9, 2016)

So, for fun I have created a power rankings for coffee shops in Glasgow. Consider these my recommendations for anyone finding themselves in the city.

Here is the list for anyone who doesn't wish to click through!

1. Back To Black

2. It All Started Here

3. Papercup, Belmont Lane

4. Papercup, High Street

5. Buchta

6. Laboratorio Espresso

7. Artisan Roast


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Not tried Back to Black yet, my usuals are still Artisan and PC...


----------



## chanstheorem (Aug 9, 2016)

Do it... before it's too late.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Is it just pour over they do? I usually only drink lattes


----------



## chanstheorem (Aug 9, 2016)

Espresso etc, batch brew, chilled filter, coffee cocktails. If you don't drink espresso because it's too bitter, I would urge you to give it another chance here. It's like a completely different drink - not bitter at all. But you'll get a really good milky drink too, if you like.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Thanks I'll maybe pop down later today after postie arrives


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well done @jeebsy


----------

